# How much do you need to earn to afford a Ferrari?



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

I drive a Toyota Tercel and have no interest in fancy cars. I have been working with CT surgeons recently and learned today that about half of them own Ferraris. How much do you need to earn at the minimum to be able to afford one?
(My best guess for CT surgeon salary from various sources is about 400-600k/yr with some making a million which is completely mind boggling to me.)


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Atleast $300,000 a year. but it can be pulled off making $200,000 a year. 
Can't really say though because a lot of people buy cars that cost wayyyyy more then what they make.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

A lot.


----------



## Louis (Jun 30, 2009)

I'd say 200k a year if its important enough to cut out other aspects of your life, they really don't last long unless you drive them right, which is illegal in most cases


----------



## companioncube (Sep 7, 2008)

this is geek central, you should be asking - how much money do i need to earn to own a super computer? or something similar, who needs Ferrari


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

i want to save for an Ariel Atom ($50-70k, depending on options)


----------



## wjc75225 (Jul 24, 2010)

rgrwng said:


> i want to save for an Ariel Atom ($50-70k, depending on options)


An Ariel doesn't look comfortable. I like to have speed and luxury . I've seen a few Bugattis around town...How much does one need to make to afford one? Haha .. My dad could afford a ferrari, but he could care less =/. He buys about 1/10th of the car he could get.


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

companioncube said:


> this is geek central, you should be asking - how much money do i need to earn to own a super computer? or something similar, who needs Ferrari


one doesn't need to make anything
one just steals a ferrari
and sells it to alte

and everyone's happy :clap

well, except maybe... that guy... the original owner

but he totally deserved it


----------

